# Bill Belichick...



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Watching the Pats-Colts game last night, I couldn't help think - is Bill Belichick the biggest slob to ever coach an NFL team? He coaches every game in a grey hoodie w cut off sleeves. Now, I dont expect every coach to be as dapper as Tom Landry on the sidelines (although in spite of the NFL-Reebok contract it would be nice), but this guy just looks like a bum.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

There was a thread that discussed this issue a few months back. My thought was that one of the reasons he does this is to contribute to his "mad genius" persona.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

KenR said:


> There was a thread that discussed this issue a few months back.


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62596


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe he doesn't think about it and is just a temperamental, self-centered slob. (At least he helps my Michigan Man, Tom Brady to succeed, though.)


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I wondered the same thing. What is up with that ensemble? He looked like something that would be more comfortable in a Stephen King novel.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I know it was a tough loss yesterday but his behavior during the CBS post-game interview was atrocious. That coupled with the fact that he looked homeless made for a very poor showing. Glad the Colts won so Manning can get the playoff monkey off his back.

Karl


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

In Sunday's New York Times, sports columnist Selena Roberts called him "Coach Hoodie."


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Crs,

It wasn't the hoodie which was so terrible, it was that it was a short sleeve hoodie! Anyway as good as the Pats have been, nice to see someone else in the mix.

Karl


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

At the end of the game it almost looked like he pushed past Peyton Manning when the QB tried to wish him well.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> *I know it was a tough loss yesterday but his behavior during the CBS post-game interview was atrocious.* That coupled with the fact that he looked homeless made for a very poor showing. Glad the Colts won so Manning can get the playoff monkey off his back.
> 
> Karl


I agree. It was nice to see the Colts win, if only to see the stunned look on Belichick's face. 
You didn't see this kind of behavior from the Saints' Sean Payton.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

KenR said:


> At the end of the game it almost looked like he pushed past Peyton Manning when the QB tried to wish him well.


I noticed the same thing. He has a history of such behavior. One would think that he would have learned better at Andover.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

One may observe that when Tomlinson was interviewed after the Chargers' flop he was asked to explain why he was so annoyed at the Patriots' post-game celebration that he went after one of the prancing Pats, and LDT complained that the Patriots' victory dance was "classless" and attributed that to "their coach." This would indicate that even the players think little of Belchick on a personal level. Of course, with three SB titles in the last six seasons BB could be a hybrid of Charles Manson and Jeff Dahmer and no one of consequence would mind. Winning absolves a multitude of sins - although if Belichick continues wearing a cut-off hoodie on the sidelines, he may need to add another ring to his collection in order to obtain absolution for _that_ sin. Ghastly.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Lushington said:


> One may observe that when Tomlinson was interviewed after the Chargers' flop, he was asked to explain why he was so annoyed at the Patriots' post-game celebration that he went after one of the prancing Pats, LDT complained that the Patriots' victory dance was "classless" and attributed that to "their coach." This would indicate that even the players think little of Belchick on a personal level. Of course, with three SB titles in the last five six seasons BB coulld be a hybrid of Charles Manson and Jeff Dahmer and no one of consequence would mind. Winning absolves a multitude of sins - although if Belichick continues wearing a cut-off hoodie on the sidelines, he may need to add another ring to his collection in order to obtain absolution for _that_ sin. Ghastly.


Exactly...I mean the way I see it, (and I hate the Pats for the record)...BB might present himself like a bum, but it isnt about dressing or behavior, it's about winning...and he does that quite well...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

He'd better win a lot to support that crap.

Even Bob Knight finally got himself fired at Indiana.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> He'd better win a lot to support that crap.
> 
> Even Bob Knight finally got himself fired at Indiana.


But, most of the people I know in Indiana (IU fans), including my relatives in Indy, still love him.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> He'd better win a lot to support that crap.


Well...

...he sure seems to...

but the interesting thing is that he isnt torn apart by jagoffs like Jim Rome,_ et al_ for his nonsense, yet if TO (who is a supreme A-hole in front of the camera, but actually a pretty decent guy off the field) so much as looks at somebody cross-eyed they're crying for him to be put in front of a firing squad...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

"But, most of the people I know in Indiana (IU fans), including my relatives in Indy, still love him."

But they didn't have to work with him. The University of Indiana is more than a basketball team (even as popular as basketball is in Indiana.)

When Knight stopped winning National Championships, there was not enough support to keep him in his job no matter how badly he behaved any more. 

I'll admit, Knight makes Belicheck look like a choir boy, though. (I'm sorry, there's no reason for frequent f-bombs at public press conferences, etc. or most of the rest of Knight's selfish, boorish behavior. I don't care how many of his kids graduate; he sets no better example than most rap stars.)


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> When Knight stopped winning National Championships, there was not enough support to keep him in his job no matter how badly he behaved any more.


and it only took them 13.5 years.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

I was in the middle of my undergraduate education at Indiana University when Coach Knight was fired. IU is certainly more than a basketball program, but I really do not believe that a lack of a national championship since 1987 was the primary reason for Coach Knight's departure. I think Myles Brand's ambition to climb the NCAA social ladder had a good deal to do with Coach Knight's dismissal. I personally find the number of kids that Coach Knight graduates to be admirable.
There was no "lack of support" for Coach Knight when he was fired. I was in the crowd of tens of thousands of IU Basketball fans that congregated around Dunn Meadow on IU's campus when Coach Knight gave an improvised farewell speech. I can almost certainly say that there would have been MANY more had they had time to get to Bloomington from all over the great state of Indiana.
As far as Belicheck is concerned, the only postgame interview I saw was CBS immediately following the game (he may have given another I did not see). In the CBS interview, however, I saw him do or say nothing deplorable. The guy is an NFL coach who gets paid to win football games. He probably does not like to lose. He was not the most talkative because his team just lost the Conference Championship game. I cannot find any fault in not being jolly with a reporter in such a postgame interview. 
Moreover, I think his cut off sweatshirt is most likely to do with either superstition, or trying to portray an image to his team that he is in the fight with them, or both. He probably does not care (nor should he) what the Peanut Gallery thinks about his "deplorable" behavior or that his sideline clothing is not chic. I am not a Pats fan and I hope like hell the Colts crush the Bears in Miami, but most of us on this board should be so lucky to be as good in our endeavors as Belicheck and Coach Kinght are in theirs.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

He looked horrible in the game last night. The hoodie looked 2 sizes too big...it was a tent!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I agree. It was nice to see the Colts win, if only to see the stunned look on Belichick's face.
> You didn't see this kind of behavior from the Saints' Sean Payton.


I am not a Colts or Manning fan (less of a Manning fan) and I would rather not see the Colts win the Super Bowl. I do agree Belichick is less than professional in his appearance and interaction with the press.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I think the collective bargaining agreement with the league requires coaches to wear logo'd stuff now. Tom Landry wouldn't be allowed on the sideline today wearing his suit and tie.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Concordia said:


> I think the collective bargaining agreement with the league requires coaches to wear logo'd stuff now. Tom Landry wouldn't be allowed on the sideline today wearing his suit and tie.


Mike Nolan bucked this constraint this season, and the NFL has adopted a new policy allowing head coaches to wear a suit in two games during a season - a suit made by Reebok, that is. I think I'd stick with Belichick Wear.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Geniuses have always been somewhat eccentric.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> a suit made by Reebok


Why can't they at least where Zegna like some of the announcers?

Would GMs in pro baseball have to wear suits by Rawlings?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

With horsehide ties!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> Why can't they at least where Zegna like some of the announcers?
> 
> Would GMs in pro baseball have to wear suits by Rawlings?


Louisville Slugger.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

But would a wooden suit have a nice drape to it?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> But would a wooden suit have a nice drape to it?


Or cork in Sosa's case. :devil: 
And no wrinkles with a wooden suit, though splinters may be a problem.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bill Belichick is a slob, both on the inside as well as on the outside. At least Bobby Knight dresses reasonably well. In terms of sportsmanship, they are both losers! In my book, sportsmanship is integral to the proper conduct of an athletic event, be it professional or amateur. Good sportsmanship is preferred but, so often found lacking!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bobby dresses reasonably well on the sidelines, maybe. He makes a big show of refusing to wear a coat and tie in a lot of situations where it would be expected, though.

Belicheck's hoodie is unbelievable, though. What a slob.

Knight's total lack of mature adult behavior extends far past his sportsmanship. Will it take the 300th f-bomb at a press conference before his supporters start to realize how bad an example he sets? It is the same "win at all costs" ethic that causes other Universities' fans to excuse thuggish athletes as long as they win, that causes Knight to be excused no matter how horridly and childishly he behaves.

As much as he expects total conformity and submission from his athletes, he allows no constraints to be placed on his behavior whatsoever by anyone. This is manifested in how he dresses in situations other than when he coaches, his speech, his profanity and his utter disrespect for anyone except himself.


----------

